# Suncor or candn natural resources



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

So tomorrow I'm going to sell IPL at a huge loss

which one should I buy--- SU or CNQ ?


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

Keep it, it's just a bad patch. Jumping to suncor is like changing your quarters for a loonie, while losing a good portion of your original placement.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

AltaRed, I know you swapped IPL for PPL

fstamand, I'm down 67% !!!! - should I still hold ?

I'm leaning toward CNQ


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I've never been a commodity fan so wouldn't touch SU or CNQ myself, even though ultimately either of them (at these levels) has to be a multi-bagger in a year or two.

Think one has to dig into the financials of both and compare balance sheets, cash flow per line of business, operating cost per barrel of production. Also remember SU has more downstream integration but also remember CNQ has a significant natural gas component to offset some of the oil crisis. Lots of moving parts that I simply don't have a feel for. 

Also, compare charts for the last year, and for the last 3 years as well to see which has taken more of a beating. Appears to me SU has taken one hell of a shite kicking relative to CNQ, Must be a reason why such as CNQ's natural gas line of business?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I would keep IPL. It's so beat up. I sold mine at $19 for a capital loss so I can't buy back for another 10-14 days or so. Was considering PPL and KEY though.

But, as for OP, I have some shares in both SU and CNQ. Currently my only energy or pipeline stocks. 

Bought some more shares in both today at $15.45 and $11.00 respectively.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

THANK-YOU to AltaRed , fstamand and doctrine

IPL rose to-day 23.76% -- PPL 13.56% -- KEY 12.44% --- CNQ 8.48% --- SU 2.82%

------------ I'M HOLDING


----------



## hfp75 (Mar 15, 2018)

I think Suncor's main mine lease agreement with the province has 15 yrs left, they will need approval for a new site (next door) - given the politics on Oil Developments I think that is seen as a large risk. Can you just imagine Suncor without their main mine ? 

CNRL's lease agreements are seen as safer cause they are longer in duration......


----------

